# Asdrubael Vect's women's



## Coder59 (Aug 23, 2009)

Does anybody actually know who those two women he has chained to his throne Jabba the Hutt style are supposed to be?


----------



## bobg (Feb 15, 2010)

i think they are just random slaves


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

One is a sister of battle. Don`t know why he keeps her.


----------



## hellsteath (Jun 29, 2010)

Serpion5 said:


> One is a sister of battle. Don`t know why he keeps her.


Corrupting nuns? Whats not to like?k:


----------



## The Boz (Aug 16, 2010)

Serpion5 said:


> One is a sister of battle. Don`t know why he keeps her.


Yeah, I think the answer to this is rather obvious.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

HAHAHAHA. lol, some of you heretics are indeed very innocent. He keeps her obviously for conversational purposes of course... purely...


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Really? Well that's a waist.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

-waste- But... it depends what they are talking about of course. She could be very interesting


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

No, she has a nice waist 

P.s. WTF. I pu.... Fucking cracked out iPhone POS. Whatever


----------



## Vrykolas2k (Jun 10, 2008)

Just a little nunsploitation.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Actually, I meant it in the context of Eldar considering humans to be stupid animals. Maybe that`s just Vect`s thing though. :dunno: 

I know damn well what I`d be doing. :biggrin:


----------



## Daddysen (May 31, 2010)

I thought they were foot warmers you know i bet it gets drafty when you are zipping around the battlefield at 150 MPH i thought he had one to sit on each foot. well something like that right?


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

Serpion5 said:


> One is a sister of battle. Don`t know why he keeps her.


I can think of a few reasons.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

He wants them to twiddle his diddle! Oh.... Did I ruin the supprise?


----------



## Eremite (Aug 27, 2010)

In addition to the obvious (which would make Vect something of a pervert even by Dark Eldar standards, what with humans being considered little better than animals to the eldar), it could be to degrade and hurt her further. Torture isn't all physical. Forcing a pious battle-nun into a skimpy outfit and making her watch the hated xenos kill and enslave the loyal subjects of the Imperium might help to break her faith (which is a little amusement to someone/thing like Vect). She's probably also a valuable slave, so a status symbol. Or combinations thereof.


----------



## ThatOtherGuy (Apr 13, 2010)

Maybe Asdrubael was tired with flat chest/pan cake butt eldar women and wanted something with curves... can't blame him for that.


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

Eremite said:


> which would make Vect something of a pervert *even by Dark Eldar standards*


I haven't laughed that hard since I was 12. Thanks dude I needed that :victory:


----------



## WarMaster Sindr (Jun 23, 2010)

i can think of reasons he would keep two chicks around


----------



## bobg (Feb 15, 2010)

innocent look " and why would that be"


----------



## Protoss119 (Aug 8, 2010)

He keeps them around because only they know the location of Firaeveus Carron's hidden cache of Metal Boxes.

~fails~


----------

